# she's a big cry baby



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm just venting and looking for any other amusing cry baby stories LOL 

Gracie is a cry baby.... She whines all the time. All. The. Time.

And it isn't the high pitch puppy whine you think of... It's this freakishly deep "huwn".... Like I have a dying goose running around the house.

When we are out and she does it people look around for the squeak toy, only to laugh when they figure out it came from this little dog in my bag...

She whines for everything. I guess I should be grateful she isn't barking... but her bark has been replaced by this incessant whine.

She whines to go out... to come in... to eat... to potty... to wake me up... to be pet... to be picked up... to be played with... If she isn't getting something she wants she whines....

I've tried ignoring her... you know, not reinforcing unwanted behavior.

For instance... a few mornings ago... bright and early at 2am :blink: Grace is on my shoulder (she balances like a cat...) "huwn, huwn, huwn"... I played dead. Do NOT move, maybe she will go way.

"huwn, huwn, huwn, huwn."

Still did not move. Silence. I thought, great. She laid down (she will lay on my shoulder like a cat).

A few minutes later... "HUWN! HUWN! HUWN! HUWN! HUWN! HUWN!"

At 2 am the goose gets annoying....

"Oh my freaking goodness Grace! Fine! I'm up! I'm up!"

I turn over onto my back... happy puppy licks my face... Then curls up on my chest and goes to sleep 

Brat.

But she was so cute curled up snuggling.... I couldn't be mad at her. Sigh.


Anyone else have a whiner instead of a barker?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I still allow one at a time with Dewey. While one is playing the others whine constantly!!! Not one bark just whine..... When is it my turn to play with Dewey??? Whine whine whine. I always say... " Now it's your turn to get bit by Dewey"


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess my best advice would be to ignore it, and as soon as she stops say "good quiet" or something similar, and give her a treat. Sometimes a little whine or bark is acceptable (my parents dog lets out a single bark to be let in or out when it is bathroom time), but other times (2am?!) it certainly isnt!

I love how you wrote your story. Especially the part "It's this freakishly deep "huwn".... Like I have a dying goose running around the house". It had be giggling as quietly as I could in my office at work!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, I'm not looking for training advice, but thanks Laura 

I don't mind the whining... heaven knows it's better than barking!

And more often than not her whining makes me laugh, which I need (being bed bound much of the time).... 

I just find it funny that a little dog can have such a deep whine. I'd expect it from a larger dog... not my peanut Grace LOL I will have to try and get a video of her.... it is really a strange sound... dying goose is the best I had 

At 2am it is annoying... but oh well.... 

Dewey is a whiner? Or the others whine because he is a biter? LOL

Ah, Dewey... sweet baby.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

How funny lol. Cici only whines sometimes, and she does it just how you described. Like when she does something "naughty" like make a mess ripping paper or stealing my slippers and chewing on them, when I see her I say "oh Cici (smiling)" and then I go take it away and she lays down with her head down and her eyes looking at me like she knows what she did, and then as soon as I take it away she does the whining sound and puts her paw over one of her eyes LOL. She just puts a smile on my face no matter what she does 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Tori Becky does the same thing her is more like wahhh or something its too funny then we ask her you wanna go outside , you wanna eat , you wanna go upstairs and we hit it she does twirlies its too funny but can get annying sometimes loll , she always very vocal about what she wants .... she is the first dog i have that talks to me I LOVE HER !!!!! 


Anna xoxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You should "mark" Cici's paw over her eyes! That would be a cute trick to have 

Anna -- So funny, isn't it? Grace will do a bunny pounce when I get it right if I ask her what she wants  So funny that Becky twirls! 

Grace also does this "chirp" thing when my parents come home... It's like a chirp trumpet like thing... Can't describe it. Reminds me so much of a cat... when they chirp watching a bird or some other prey. She is so vocal.... and I do appreciate her noise over barking LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL, I think Jodi makes this sound like this but it's more of a small whine or grunt with a question at the end - huwn-oo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> You should "mark" Cici's paw over her eyes! That would be a cute trick to have
> 
> Anna -- So funny, isn't it? Grace will do a bunny pounce when I get it right if I ask her what she wants  So funny that Becky twirls!
> 
> Grace also does this "chirp" thing when my parents come home... It's like a chirp trumpet like thing... Can't describe it. Reminds me so much of a cat... when they chirp watching a bird or some other prey. She is so vocal.... and I do appreciate her noise over barking LOL


lol Tori oiur special girls!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Tori, you add such humor to the description. Grace sounds like a little character. Jack is my whiner. It's mostly cause he's a momma's boy. If he loses sight of me he runs frantically, whining until he finds me, then he does this little head toss and throws one paw in the air. Addie howls like a hound dog when she's excited, no whining at all.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Too funny Tori. Your descriptions make it so easy to picture the events. You had me laughing out loud...... a dying goose... lol. Give that little girl a hug and smooch from me.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! Tori, that description of Gracie made me laugh :HistericalSmiley: She is SO vocal!!! One of my friends dogs is similar- he sounds like he is talking :-D I agree with you- I'd take vocal/whining over loud barking any day. Obi occasionally whines (ie. if I'm in the bathroom and won't let him in) but definitely not too vocal. Maybe you can have Gracie "speak" on command with her little goose voice. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> You should "mark" Cici's paw over her eyes! That would be a cute trick to have


that is such a great idea!!! I never really thought about that:blush: I'm going to get to work on that right away tomorrow :chili:


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> that is such a great idea!!! I never really thought about that:blush: I'm going to get to work on that right away tomorrow :chili:
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici&#55357;&#56374; & Nora&#55357;&#56425;
> ❤&#55357;&#56459;


That's how I taught Obi this trick  It was one of the first ones he picked up!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pippa is the whiner in our house. It's hard to describe the noise she makes-- the closest I can get is it sounds like a high-pitched "whywhywhy" with a low sigh on the end. It's really her way of talking to us, but it's definitely her demanding something, LOL. 

Cozette does what I call her wind-up-- she'll go arf arf arf arf louder and louder then throws her head back and starts to hoooooooooooooowl like a wolf at the moon. It's very funny to see her little mouth in this perfect "O" as she is doing it, I just have to laugh at her!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> That's how I taught Obi this trick  It was one of the first ones he picked up!


That is the cutest trick! How did you teach him that?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> That's how I taught Obi this trick  It was one of the first ones he picked up!


That is really cute!! Opi IS cute:wub: 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------

